# Which BluRay player is better?



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm looking at the Costco and Sam's Club pages. They have the following players available:
Philips BDP5010
Sharp Aquos BD-HP16U / BD-HP17U
Both are listed as $200. So, which is better?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Those players are too new to determine which one is better.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Moving this to the Blu-ray forum..._


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Those players are too new to determine which one is better.


True.

Their features are very similar as well.

At that point...people tend to use their preferences in a brand name as a tie-breaker.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Philips is no longer making TV's, DVD players, etc. They are now made by Funai, as are Emerson, Sylvania and Magnavox, as well as some Denon players. I saw an article recently that enumerated all the brands for which Funai manufactures, but don't recall all. It may well be that they are also making some for Sharp.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

Costco also carries the Sony BDP-BX1 for around $200. I bought this player largely based on Sony heading up the Blu-ray disc format.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I wouldn't buy either of those. Go for Panasonic, Sony, Samsung. They can all be found around the $200 range if you look around.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dave29 said:


> I wouldn't buy either of those. Go for Panasonic, Sony, Samsung. They can all be found around the $200 range if you look around.


I agree with you that Panasonic makes better units (have one myself), but given the OP question....which one....we kinda did our best to answer it that way.

Right now, if I was buying a new Blu Ray player, it would be the Panny BD60 or BD80 - these have all the latest capabilities, including HD content download support, as well as the latest codecs. But of course, they're not $200 or less...the BD60 can be found as low as $259.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

In regard to the OP's question: The two Sharp players are not listed on their web site as being current, nor is the Philips. 

That being the case, I must agree with others that the first choice would have to be one of the current Panasonic models: DMP-BD60K, DMP-BD70VK or DMP-BD80K, or the new LG BD370.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Would a Panasonic DMP-BD605 work well? That's what I got.... thanks Costco coupon. It appears to be a twin of the DMP-BD60 with a HDMI cable thrown in. Need a manual? 

The bad part.... it's playing to a 26" ASUS monitor.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> Would a Panasonic DMP-BD605 work well? That's what I got.... thanks Costco coupon. It appears to be a twin of the DMP-BD60 with a HDMI cable thrown in. Need a manual?


That should be an excellent player. Alot better than the Phillips or Sharp.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm 98% sure the PS3 will be dropping $100.00 next month or maybe June. At 300 it's still more but I believe the value is tremendous at that price.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Brandon428 said:


> I'm 98% sure the PS3 will be dropping $100.00 next month or maybe June. At 300 it's still more but I believe the value is tremendous at that price.


If it does, I will buy a second one at that price.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> Would a Panasonic DMP-BD605 work well? That's what I got.... thanks Costco coupon. It appears to be a twin of the DMP-BD60 with a HDMI cable thrown in. Need a manual?


Yes...that should be a very nice unit, including the latest codec support.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It looks like it is a good unit. What I find amusing is that 10 years ago, I picked up Toshiba SD-3108 DVD player for $400. From the reviews, it appears to be a very good player with one of the best processing chips, and at $300 to boot (before rebate check). From my research, the only difference between the DMP-BD60K and the DMP-BD605 (which I got) is that a 6' HDMI cable is included with a player. (Helpful hint: If you know where to look, you can get a HDMI cable for $5. It won't be a Mobster cable, but it'll perform the same without playing the exorbitant prices to the Mob' . )

I'm watching the movies on my ASUS 26" monitor through the HDMI port. Picture looks EXCELLENT. I watched Wall-E on it last night. However, the sound isn't as good. This is an issue with the monitor, not with the player.  I don't have a HDMI capable audio setup, never mind a 7.1 setup. Maybe in a few years.

The player came with Firmware version 1.1, and it was a easy upgrade through the Internet to 1.5 . Since I use a simple DHCP setup on my network, it was basically plug-and-play. One of the nice things is the VierraCast for the weather and youtube, however, videos appear to be re-formatted for 4:3 viewing window.

If you want to use the BD-Live features, you need to use a SD Card. This is nothing new. I believe the previous version also used SD Cards, and some of the Sony players used a USB drive. The minimum requirement is 1 GB, which is about $6 at NewEgg. Funny thing, that is also the starting price of 2 GB cards.

No comment on the picture viewing or listening to MP3s. I did dig into the menus, and changed the time off-set from EST to PST. 

Wishlist of stuff:
If connected to the Internet, poll a known NTP server to set the time.
I wish I could hook up a USB keyboard for the input or a mouse to move around. Entering in logon info via the remote control is a pain.

You can view the player's manual, and our friends at the AVS Forums have a Owner's thread.


----------



## Rhoq (Apr 27, 2006)

I strongly urge anyone reading this *not* to buy any of the Samsung Blu-ray Disc players. Generally, most reviewers will recommend the Panasonic & Sony players. Feature, price and performance wise they appear to be neck & neck, but leaning slightly in Panny's favor.

Anyways, Here is my story...

Last Fall I had contemplating buying a BD player for my bedroom. Now before I go any further, I will tell you that I started out with HD DVD. After CES 2008 and shortly before Toshiba pulled the plug, I bought a PlayStation 3 as my first Blu-ray player. I decided to move my Toshiba HD-A2 into my bedroom and replace it with the XBox 360 HD DVD add-on in the living room (I needed the extra space for the PS3).

Anyways - Amazon had a killer deal on the Samsung BD-P1500. It was something like $215 plus a free copy of the *Ultimate Matrix Collection* Blu-ray boxset that had just been released at that time. The offer was just too good to pass-up, especially since this player was capable of BD-Live (via a firmware update). I bit.

I received the player the next day and all was well for a about a week. Then it just stopped outputting audio & video. Contacted Amazon Customer service and they sent me a replacement. The new player arrived and worked for one day before freezing at the "Samsung" logo start-up screen. Third player was DOA.

The day after packing all 3 dead Samsung BD-P1500s into 1 box and sending them back to Amazon, I scoured reviews and was torn between the Sony BDP-S350 and Panasonic DMP-BD50. Both players were the highest recommended mid-priced players at the time and both were selling for $299.99 at most retailers. While I wanted to get the Panasonic, it all came down to the better deal. I was able to get the Sony player for $265 at Circuit City via an on-line only sale price (it was less than $10 below $300, but hey - it was still less than the $300 in store price) and a 10% off coupon code they gave me for a recent web order/in-store pick-up. It turned out to be a very solid player.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dave29 said:


> That should be an excellent player. Alot better than the Phillips or Sharp.


I bought one. Couldn't get it to output anything but stereo sound. Tried reading the manual and gave up, couldn't understand it and called Panny tech support. They (I talked to a few folks there) told me that the manual had been originally written in Japanese by an engineer and translated into English by another engineer. Nobody I talked to could get the 605, which is Costco's special version of the 60, to output anything but stereo. Finally, they told me I had a bad set and told me to return it and get another one.

When I walked into Costco, there was one Sony BD player, a BDP-BX1. Took it home and put in "Australia", the same disk that I couldn't get anything but stereo on and got 5.1 immediately. Checked out the manual and, as usual, I could understand it. Then I put the same disk of "Deadwood" in the Sony. This is a standard wide screen DVD that I was using to check how well the Panny upscaled. What a difference in PQ! Thought it must be my imagination, so I loaded "Deadwood" back in the Panny and the Sony was definitely better at upscaling. Not any discernible difference in "Australia" as far as PQ, but I was getting the correct audio signal.

So, as far as BluRay PQ the Sony and Panny seemed to be about equal, but the upscaling is much better on the Sony. I took the Panny back. No difference in cost. But that manual was terrible. The techs at Panny asked me if I had ever read the Panny plasma manual (I have six Panny plasmas and they had a great picture right out of the box, so I had never read the manuals) and I replied that I hadn't. They told me the TV manuals are even harder to understand. I checked out a couple of the TV manuals and the techs are right, they're terrible.

Rich


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

rich584 said:


> So, as far as BluRay PQ the Sony and Panny seemed to be about equal,


That should be true with just about any 2 blu ray players.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> That should be true with just about any 2 blu ray players.


So I've been told. And assured. And I still can't quite grasp that concept.

That new Sammy 3600 sounds as if it does everything but get 40 MPG. The Sony doesn't have NetFlix streaming capability and neither does the Panny. The Sammy do. If only my Sony did...

Rich


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

There can be many differences between Blu Ray players, but PQ on Blu Ray discs isn't one of them.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> There can be many differences between Blu Ray players, but PQ on Blu Ray discs isn't one of them.


I believe you. I've had enough people assure me of that to believe it. What I can't take is unreadable manuals and terrible tech service. I think I'll just stick with the Sony until an LG shows up at my favorite retailer. Then I'll give that a try.

Rich


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I never read manuals or use tech service, so those aren't important to me personally.

The Sony players are quite good, however, so I wouldn't consider yourself "stuck".


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> I never read manuals or use tech service, so those aren't important to me personally.
> 
> The Sony players are quite good, however, so I wouldn't consider yourself "stuck".


I'm quite happy with the Sony. But the inability to stream NetFlix is disturbing. I've called NetFlix and they told me that they doubt if Sony will ever be a partner with them. I just thought I'd try the LG, can't bring myself to buy another Sammy, and see if the performance of the upscaling function is equal to the Sony. I'm just feeling my way thru this whole BD thing.

I pondered your previous post about all the BD players pumping out the same PQ when in BluRay mode and I still can't wrap my head around the idea that a $199 Aquos or an even cheaper Sammy (the 1600) can put out the PQ of the Pannys and the Sonys. I've had so many people agree with you, that I don't know why I keep doubting it, but I do. I guess the only way to actually prove it to myself is to buy a really cheap model and put it side by side with the Sony.

I guess my experiences with VCRs might be the cause of this. I had people tell me that all VCRs would put out the same PQ if given the same prerecorded tape and that just wasn't true (no one on this forum told me that). The Sonys had a much better picture whether it was prerecorded or I recorded it. I tried every brand of VCR that I didn't think was junk and the Mitsubishes did the most, had the most bells and whistles, but couldn't compare to the Sonys for PQ. No other brand was even close.

Just a minor paradigm shift that I have to work my way thru. I'm sure everybody is right and I'm wrong, but I gotta try it myself or I'll never be satisfied.

Rich


----------



## Renard (Jun 21, 2007)

Try this brand OPPO, my friend has one and he's more than happy with it, they have a great customer service and if you have a problem reading a Blu Ray, they will update their software as fast as they can.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey Rich,
Amazon has the LG 370 for $235 shipped. Not a bad deal.

http://www.amazon.com/LG-Network-Bl...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1246208769&sr=8-1


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Renard said:


> Try this brand OPPO, my friend has one and he's more than happy with it, they have a great customer service and if you have a problem reading a Blu Ray, they will update their software as fast as they can.


I've had OPPOs, the upscalers, and I had problems with them. I know people rave about them, but...

Rich


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Renard said:


> Try this brand OPPO, my friend has one and he's more than happy with it, they have a great customer service and if you have a problem reading a Blu Ray, they will update their software as fast as they can.


The OPPO is not a good value for a Blu Ray player.

Now, if you want the ability to play other formats (DVD-A, SACD, etc.) AND need the best upconversion for SD, then it might be considered a worthwhile purchase.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> The OPPO is not a good value for a Blu Ray player.
> 
> Now, if you want the ability to play other formats (DVD-A, SACD, etc.) AND need the best upconversion for SD, then it might be considered a worthwhile purchase.


I really had lot of problems with the OPPO upscalers and I don't need the ability to play a lot of different formats. I don't watch anything on DVD that is SD.

Rich


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

If I were buying a Blu Ray player today, I'd buy the JVC XV-BP1.

It can be found for around $200, has great upscaling, profile 2.0, etc.

It also has just about the fastest load times of any current BD player and so far it's played every disc members have thrown at it without issue.

A lot of members are raving about it over at AVS.

The only downside so far, is that the front lights are pretty bright.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> The OPPO is not a good value for a Blu Ray player.
> 
> Now, if you want the ability to play other formats (DVD-A, SACD, etc.) AND need the best upconversion for SD, then it might be considered a worthwhile purchase.


The latest OPPO unit (BDP-83) seems to have very good reviews at High Def Digest and Home Theater Magazine.

I'm not an OPPO owner or fan, but I still keep up on new equipment as an HD fan in general.

Here is one review - keep in mind...this is a $499 MSRP player...

http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/news/show/Joshua_Zyber/Hardware_Review:_OPPO_BDP-83_Blu-ray_Player/3186

Considering I can get *2* Panny BD 80's for about the same price, I'd be looking in the Panny direction first - they are also very highly rated.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The latest OPPO unit (BDP-83) seems to have very good reviews at High Def Digest and Home Theater Magazine.
> 
> I'm not an OPPO owner or fan, but I still keep up on new equipment as an HD fan in general.
> 
> ...


I've had a couple OPPO upscalers and my $79 Sony upscalers worked better. The OPPO was recommended to me by a guy who runs his own installation shop. He was showing me his projector setup (which I thought was pretty terrible) and was raving about the OPPO, so I bought one. Sent it back and waited a couple months and bought another one. Very disappointing.

I tried a Panny BD60 and took it back after two days. Couldn't get the sound to work right, the manual was incomprehensible and the Panny tech gave up and told me I must have gotten a bad one.

Bought a Sony and couldn't be happier with it. A BDX1 I believe. Upscales standard DVDs unbelievably well. Better PQ than 1080i.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> I tried a Panny BD60 and took it back after two days. Couldn't get the sound to work right, the manual was incomprehensible and the Panny tech gave up and told me I must have gotten a bad one.


Hmmmm...I've seen 4 of those installed pretty much plug and play at 3 different locations. Excellent HD and audio both with those units.

My understanding is the BD80 is even easier, as it has a bunch of codec processor expansion onboard.

As for the Sony's...I can only tell you is that my buddy who runs a local Best Buy (he's the store manager) indicates that next to the Samsungs...the Sony's are the next highest in units returned.

Not to make that sound too bad...the counts aren't large, but that's the sequence he told me about 6 weeks ago when we were having a "what is the best Blu Ray player" discussion. We were talking about models and manufacturers beyond what BB sells too.

I'm not sure how the OPPO upscaler in the BD83 can be "less" in quality, as every person, every review I have read has rated it as good or better than any other Blu Ray player. In fact, that is cited as one of its lead differentiators.

The link in my earlier post has a very detailed review, citing the upconverting as a big plus. That review is very similar to the latest Home Theater magazine review as well.

I hope to see one of them likely in September some time, and will let my own eyes be the judge.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The latest OPPO unit (BDP-83) seems to have very good reviews at High Def Digest and Home Theater Magazine.


Oh yes, it's a very good player. I've probably read every review ever written on this particular player and it's hard to find fault with it. However, it's not a good value.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Hmmmm...I've seen 4 of those installed pretty much plug and play at 3 different locations. Excellent HD and audio both with those units.
> 
> My understanding is the BD80 is even easier, as it has a bunch of codec processor expansion onboard.
> 
> ...


Well, I could return the Sony I paid over $300 for and get another Panny 60 for $80 less and I'm keeping the Sony. Truly plug and play. I'll admit that the Sony products are mechanically prone to problems, but I'll stick with it until it fails, if it does, and I'll get another Sony. I've never been a big fan of Panny products, except for their plasmas, and Sammy doesn't get to live in my home.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Oh yes, it's a very good player. I've probably read every review ever written on this particular player and it's hard to find fault with it. However, *it's not a good value*.


Yup...agree...that's why I'd get something virtually as good and pocket the rest.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Well, my beloved LG BH 200 HDDVD/Blu-ray player has failed. It worked fine 2 days ago, and now doesn't get past "Please Wait". It's out of Parts/Labor warranty, so I decided to get a new player. After looking at comments here plus Consumer Reports reviews and seeing what's available at online and local retailers, I decided to go with the Panasonic DMP-BD605 as Mark did. Both Sam's and Costco carry this model, Sam's being cheaper by about $10 at present. I decided to go with Costco, though, because I have a Costco Amex card. By using this card, they extend the warranty by a year, giving me 2 years' warranty coverage. I picked one up this afternoon and installed it with nary a problem. I did a very brief test run with it, using Roy Orbison's "A Black & White Night" Blu-ray disc. Can't tell too much about picture quality with that disc, but the sound is awesome! I'll be giving it a good workout in the days to come.

As to my LG: I'll get in touch with their customer service to get a repair estimate. I'm not about to let $400 go down the tubes that quickly.

Now, I'm going to have to edit my signature! 

Update: Now that we've watched a few movies with the new Panny, I couldn't be happier. Upconverting of regular DVD's and playback of Blu-ray discs both flawless.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

I own a Sony BDP S350, I only recently learned that it will not support MP3 playback. I am not happy......


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm amazed to see the Panny BD60 at the $200 price point on sale....and BD80 at $240 on sale....amazing....these were $300 and $400 units just months ago. 

Both are great....at $240, the Panny BD80 is one of the best buys out there.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The only sucky thing about the Pannys.... no WiFi. I have two dongle boxes on order from woot for this exact reason.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm amazed to see the Panny BD60 at the $200 price point on sale....and BD80 at $240 on sale....amazing....these were $300 and $400 units just months ago.
> 
> Both are great....at $240, the Panny BD80 is one of the best buys out there.


BD80 at $240 makes me sick to my stomach when I think of some prices I have paid for way lesser BDP's.:lol:

That's how the game goes though


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I am not making the leap until I can enjoy the jukebox like I do with regular dvds. I am now weighing both Sony players, BDP-CX7000ES for $1899 .99 or BDP-CX960 $799 .99. But I think the cheaper one will do the job just fine.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm amazed to see the Panny BD60 at the $200 price point on sale....and BD80 at $240 on sale....amazing....these were $300 and $400 units just months ago.
> 
> Both are great....at $240, the Panny BD80 is one of the best buys out there.


$203.39 + free shipping for the BD80 at amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMP-BD80-Clarity-Blu-ray-Player/dp/B001V9LA4E


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

armophob said:


> I am not making the leap until I can enjoy the jukebox like I do with regular dvds. I am now weighing both Sony players, BDP-CX7000ES for $1899 .99 or BDP-CX960 $799 .99. But I think the cheaper one will do the job just fine.


I have two of the Sony 400 disc DVD changers and am looking to replace them with two of the Sony BDP-CX960 Blu-ray changers. I'm waiting for the price to come down though, to about $500 per unit.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dave29 said:


> BD80 at $240 makes me sick to my stomach when I think of some prices I have paid for way lesser BDP's.:lol:
> 
> That's how the game goes though


Better get some Pepto:


sigma1914 said:


> $203.39 + free shipping for the BD80 at amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMP-BD80-Clarity-Blu-ray-Player/dp/B001V9LA4E


An amazing deal on an equally amazing unit. All reviews are outstanding on that player, and the one I saw in action was very solid.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> $203.39 + free shipping for the BD80 at amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMP-BD80-Clarity-Blu-ray-Player/dp/B001V9LA4E


Holy hemoglobin.

Anybody want to buy a Sony BD300? :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dave29 said:


> Holy hemoglobin.
> 
> Anybody want to buy a Sony BD300? :lol:


Sony......nope.

Honestly...at that price, I am thinking of getting one as my 3rd Blu Ray player here, and "upgrading" the BD30 to a BD80 in my Home Theater.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Sony......nope.
> 
> Honestly...at that price, I am thinking of getting one as my 3rd Blu Ray player here, and "upgrading" the BD30 to a BD80 in my Home Theater.


I'm thinking about replacing the Sony 350 in my BR with one and giving the 300 to the kids. :lol:


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

My Panny BD605 continues to work flawlessly as a replacement for my LG BH200. I finally got around to calling LG customer service today and wound up sending the unit to LG for repair. It's costing $69 diagnostic fee plus parts and labor to get it fixed. The CSR had me try resetting the unit, but it still does the same thing: never gets past the initial "Please Wait" display.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

The BD80 is solid but it's not flawless. I bought one a couple months ago despite many reports of it "freezing" for a couple seconds every now and then during movies. I had it for less than a week and decided that at that price point (it was almost $400) that kind of performance was unacceptable so I returned it and bought the Oppo for $500. It may be more liveable at $200 but it's still a problem.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bobukcat said:


> The BD80 is solid but it's not flawless. I bought one a couple months ago despite many reports of it "freezing" for a couple seconds every now and then during movies. I had it for less than a week and decided that at that price point (it was almost $400) that kind of performance was unacceptable so I returned it and bought the Oppo for $500. It may be more liveable at $200 but it's still a problem.


The only cases of that reported issue were with the base firmware - corrected with an update - no problems reported since.

At less than 1/2 the price of the OPPO...the BD80 is a much better value.

If you have the money to spend, the OPPO is indeed a nice unit, but still seems overpriced compared to other players with great features on the market.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I've had my BD60 for almost a month and could not be happier. I got a bit concerned after I started reading about the freeze problem on AVS Forums. Mine came with Ver 1.1 firmware and as soon as I turned it on it downloaded and installed 1.5. I have it connected to my router through a wall wart. A week or so later it downloaded and installed 1.9. A few days ago it got 2.0. From reading the AVS Forum it seems that 2.0 fixed the freeze.

Thing that bugs me most is not related to the players but to the BDs themselves. Previews can be a big pain to get through. Now the music BDs I got are a pleasure. Put them in, the player reads and then plays.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

olguy said:


> I've had my BD60 for almost a month and could not be happier. I got a bit concerned after I started reading about the freeze problem on AVS Forums. Mine came with Ver 1.1 firmware and as soon as I turned it on it downloaded and installed 1.5. I have it connected to my router through a wall wart. A week or so later it downloaded and installed 1.9. A few days ago it got 2.0. From reading the AVS Forum it seems that 2.0 fixed the freeze.
> 
> Thing that bugs me most is not related to the players but to the BDs themselves. Previews can be a big pain to get through. Now the music BDs I got are a pleasure. Put them in, the player reads and then plays.


I upgraded my BD80 to the latest which was 1.5 at the time IIRC. I'm glad to hear they fixed the problem but wasn't willing to take the chance that they wouldn't ever fix it. At $200 I agree it's a great deal especially if the freezing problem is fixed, at $400 it wasn't such a great deal.

The other thing I like about the Oppo is the load times, incredibly fast compared to both the BD80 and my old PS3.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bobukcat said:


> The other thing I like about the Oppo is the load times, incredibly fast compared to both the BD80 and my old PS3.


The OPPO has fast load times....the BD80 is not that much further behind - the PS3 is indeed slow in comparison to both.


----------



## brucemendes (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi... 
I think should go with Phillips its standard but do not about that other one... both are updated version..


----------



## MRM (Sep 10, 2008)

Anyone have a Sharp 22U player? hhgregg now has these for $99 and am thinking about getting one. I'm not really interested in streaming, just playing movies in HD.


----------



## logandraven (Feb 13, 2003)

About the Oppo...

I noticed that one person said that they had problems with a few of their products in the past. That would be the exception not the rule. Over the years Oppo has gained a reputation for extremely high quality, and equally high customer support, as judged by those both in the industry and those without. Read the reviews. Each of the reviewers had experience with Oppo, held them in high regard, salivated at the chance to get their hands on the BD-83, and all came away saying it's the best Blu Ray player available unless you want to spend thousands. 

I also noticed a lot of talk about price points. Yes, you can pick up last years models for $200-$250 but they don't compare with the load times, picture quality, upscale capabilities, or overall capabilities of the newer players. The thing is the newer players in question are all $325-$399. 

The PS3? Yes, it provides a solid picture, but the newer players are surpassing it in load times, upscale quality, and content capabilities. As some have noted it also has some problems (which btw the Oppo doesn't have). Even after you account for Sony lowering the price on the system, you still need to purchase a remote, and its not really a deal at all. Also, if you own a plasma you're not going to get full use of the PS3 anyway due to burn. 

For me the bottom line was this - The BD-83 has one of the fastest load times of any player, its picture is better than any other player, it upscale older DVDs better than any other player, and hands down outperforms ever other player with regard to audio capabilities. It really is that good, and that is what every review has stated. 

Also, I did have to deal with their support staff because there were problems with the new Wolverine movie. Their tech support was nothing short of exceptional. They were no wait times, the staff were knowledgeable, the provided me the help I needed, and I even got a follow up by email.

Given the fact that the Oppo outperforms all of the better players that are priced at $325 to $399, and provides top notch customer service, and timely updates as well, paying the extra hundred dollars is well worth it, and IS a deal. That isn't to say that it is for everyone. Not everyone has, or wants to spend $500. If that's the case get a lesser model...just understand that you are indeed getting a lesser model. 

And the player obviously isn't for those godless Philistines that think that blu ray players should stream Netflix, access You Tube, Pandora etc. If you want that then go with the Samsung BD-4600 or possibly the LG BD390. Then again I'd be the one to say that if you want pc content on your tv so badly to either upgrade your tv and stream it directly, or do so via your A/V receiver : ) 

Anyway I'm sure that many of us will have to agree to disagree, but I really hated seeing the system getting dogged when its the best player out there.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

After a few months of living with my Panny DMP-BD605, I couldn't be happier. It has performed flawlessly, and the load times, while not the best in the industry, are relatively quick.

On another note, I finally got around to sending my failed LG BH200 HDDVD/Blu-ray combo player to LG's Huntsville repair facility after agreeing to the $69 diagnostic fee. After a few days, I got a call from them saying the system board had to be replaced at a cost of around $375! I blew, saying the unit had failed while under parts warranty and why would I want to pay almost the full price of the unit for repair when it was just a year old. The rep said she'd check with management and would call me back.
Net result: they repaired the unit at no charge and shipped it back to me. LG deserves a pat on the back for "doing the right thing". The BH200 has displaced my Toshiba HD-A2 in my bedroom, feeding my 37" Vizio LCD. Audio out is via RCA cables to an Onkyo stereo receiver driving a pair of 49 year old Acoustic Research AR-3's that still sound great.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

logandraven said:


> I also noticed a lot of talk about price points. Yes, you can pick up last years models for $200-$250 but they don't compare with the load times, picture quality, upscale capabilities, or overall capabilities of the newer players.


False.



logandraven said:


> For me the bottom line was this - The BD-83 has one of the fastest load times of any player,


True - One of.



logandraven said:


> its picture is better than any other player,


False.



logandraven said:


> it upscale older DVDs better than any other player,


True.



logandraven said:


> and hands down outperforms ever other player with regard to audio capabilities.


False.



logandraven said:


> Also, I did have to deal with their support staff because there were problems with the new Wolverine movie. Their tech support was nothing short of exceptional. They were no wait times, the staff were knowledgeable, the provided me the help I needed, and I even got a follow up by email.


Most Blu Ray player manufacturers send out frequent updates due to the ever-changing technology.



logandraven said:


> If that's the case get a lesser model...just understand that you are indeed getting a lesser model.


Depends on what your needs are. If you only need it for Blu Ray, it's throwing money away.



logandraven said:


> Anyway I'm sure that many of us will have to agree to disagree, but I really hated seeing the system getting dogged when its the best player out there.


Yep, it's the best player. And an RV is probably the best vehicle on the road in terms of features, but not everyone needs a kitchen and a bedroom while they're driving down the road. For those that do, fantastic. For those that don't, there's many other alternatives (for a lot less).

I find it curious that you have 3 posts in this forum and 2 of them are defending the Oppo. It's just a BD player, you don't have to justify your purchase.


----------



## logandraven (Feb 13, 2003)

Spartan –

What was good LAST YEAR is not necessarily up to the standards and benchmarks of the quality players of THIS YEAR. In many ways it’s like trying to compare franchise video games from different years. Which is better the 2008 game that scored a 9.5 or the 2010 that scored a 9.2 but clearly has more functionality, capabilities, etc etc. You are trying to take such systems that may do one or two things right, by standards of critique that are upwards of 2 years old, and say that they are equal to the benchmark player on the market and that’s just ridiculous. 

The Oppo is stated to be as fast as the PS3 by some, and faster by others. That makes it the fastest in load times. The Oppo is stated, REPEATEDLY to be the best at upscaling standard DVDs. That makes it the best in that category. Reviewer after reviewer have put it forth as the best straight blu ray player they’ve tested. That makes it the best. 

Most every reviewer has also raved about the audio capabilities of the player, and have repeatedly said it is the best in its price range, and even better than stand alone systems costing anywhere from 6 to 10 times as much. You reject that on the basis of a slightly higher rating from AVS on the Pioneer BDP-51FD that is nearing 2 years old. LOL Get a grip.

You also keep suggesting that there are these anonymous multitude out there who will do nothing but play blu ray discs on a blu ray player. Most of us have entire libraries of standard DVDs, and as such, the quality of upscaling matters. It is just plain silly to think that people are going to play nothing but blu ray discs at this point and time. 

To be fair Spartan I’m not defending my purchase so much as I am addressing some of the misconceptions that have been put forth about the unit. There is a difference. Also, it would appear that the forum resets ones numbers when they haven’t been around for a while. I was actually around when the forum was created, and while it has been the better part of a decade I’m relatively sure Chris would remember me : ) 

Regardless, if I have somehow stepped on your toes, ruffled your feathers, or in any way irked you, please know that is not my intention. Take care. J


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

logandraven said:


> What was good LAST YEAR is not necessarily up to the standards and benchmarks of the quality players of THIS YEAR.


Correct, it's not necessarily up to those standards, but it doesn't mean year old players automatically aren't. The Oppo came out in January. Does that mean that come this January, it's going to be outdated? Obsolete?



logandraven said:


> The Oppo is stated to be as fast as the PS3 by some, and faster by others. That makes it the fastest in load times. The Oppo is stated, REPEATEDLY to be the best at upscaling standard DVDs. That makes it the best in that category.


The JVC XV-BP1 & BP11 are both also faster than the Oppos. It's not the fastest stand-alone. Yes, it's best at upscaling. I already said that.



logandraven said:


> Most every reviewer has also raved about the audio capabilities of the player, and have repeatedly said it is the best in its price range, and even better than stand alone systems costing anywhere from 6 to 10 times as much. You reject that on the basis of a slightly higher rating from AVS on the Pioneer BDP-51FD that is nearing 2 years old.


I don't reject it, I don't think it will matter to 95% of the population. A lot of the audio raves it receives are a result of it's analog inputs. How many people need that? Most people now have switched to HDMI. If you're using HDMI and you watch a BD with the Oppo and the same BD with almost any other player on the same system, you will not notice a difference.



logandraven said:


> You also keep suggesting that there are these anonymous multitude out there who will do nothing but play blu ray discs on a blu ray player. Most of us have entire libraries of standard DVDs, and as such, the quality of upscaling matters. It is just plain silly to think that people are going to play nothing but blu ray discs at this point and time.


True, but like most tests and reviews, they're looking at things that you can't see with real world viewing. You will only notice a difference in the Oppo's upscaling when compared side by side with another player, and even then it will be very hard to detect (depeding on the other player, of course). Take into account that most people sit too far away from their displays to begin with (are you within 6' of your 52" display, for example) and the point becomes moot. The vast majority of people do not need that extra upscaling and would never notice it if they had it. So, why spend the extra $300+?



logandraven said:


> To be fair Spartan I'm not defending my purchase so much as I am addressing some of the misconceptions that have been put forth about the unit. There is a difference. Also, it would appear that the forum resets ones numbers when they haven't been around for a while. I was actually around when the forum was created, and while it has been the better part of a decade I'm relatively sure Chris would remember me : )


I've stated no misconceptions. The Oppo is a niche product for those that want to spend whatever they need to spend to get the very best. That very best (audio, upscaling) will only be noticeable by a small percentage of people. I've viewed the Oppo on my set-up and yes, it's a nice unit. However, when I switched it out with a Panny 35 there was no discernible difference in PQ on DVD's. If I looked really hard or if I ran some calibration tests, yes I could see a difference, but with real world movies it couldn't be seen (and this was on a 126" screen). I have guests over all the time and nobody noticed when I switched to the Panny. Nobody. Most people would be much better off saving that money and putting it toward a better receiver or speakers or sub.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a player that does netflix streaming? I have heard both good and bad about the samsungs.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

shedberg said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a player that does netflix streaming? I have heard both good and bad about the samsungs.


LG BD370 or LG BD390 are both good units. The 390 adds 1GB built in memory and WiFi.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks SpartanStew, you haven't given me bad advice yet!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

You can get the LG370 right now from 6th ave for $150

DETAILS


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> You can get the LG370 right now from 6th ave for $150
> 
> DETAILS


Is it as good as the Roku and stream HD? Also, is it pretty fast loading as compared to the BD35?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> Is it as good as the Roku and stream HD? Also, is it pretty fast loading as compared to the BD35?


I don't know anything about the Roku.

It's much faster than the BD35. It's even faster than the Oppo (but don't tell logandraven that or he'll go off on another tangent).


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I don't know anything about the Roku.
> 
> It's much faster than the BD35. It's even faster than the Oppo (but don't tell logandraven that or he'll go off on another tangent).


:lol: I have enjoyed reading your comments with him. He sure loves his Oppo. :lol:

Thanks for the info. I'd been wanting a Roku, but for $50 more I might as well get the LG & give my dad the BD35. It's been a pretty good unit.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yep, I've got a BD35 and have really enjoyed it. I'm thinking about moving away from it too, though. I never thought I'd say it, but streaming Netflix has a certain appeal.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Yep, I've got a BD35 and have really enjoyed it. I'm thinking about moving away from it too, though. I never thought I'd say it, but streaming Netflix has a certain appeal.


I'm currently trying to find some info on the PQ of Netflix's HD streaming on the LG. If you know of any info, I'd be very appreciative.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I'm currently trying to find some info on the PQ of Netflix's HD streaming on the LG. If you know of any info, I'd be very appreciative.


Currently, Netflix streams HD at 780p, nothing higher. Can't speak for how the LG unit displays the stream.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Is it as good as the Roku and stream HD? Also, is it pretty fast loading as compared to the BD35?


I just bought a Roku. Will detail my findings on another thread. I'll try to remember to PM you.

I do know that NetFlix only streams 720p and there is no change to that on the horizon.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> You can get the LG370 right now from 6th ave for $150
> 
> DETAILS


I've bought two of the OPPOs over the last couple years and had problems with them. As for the upscaling, maybe they've fixed it, but my Sony BD player puts out a hell of an upscaled picture using the standard DVDs and I have no plans to waste any more money or time on the OPPOs.

Rich


----------



## logandraven (Feb 13, 2003)

Psst - Newsflash Sparty but one editor that tested the 370 also tested the Oppo. The 370 was slightly faster with the unit one while playing a particular disc, and the Oppo was slightly faster with the unit off playing the same disc. (cough) of course he also gave the Oppo a higher review over all but we already knew that right. No tangents, but I thought in the off chance that the facts were actually still important you might want to know rather than get digs in at me at the expense of the truth : )


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

check out this review of it:

http://www.hdtvexpert.com/pages_c/BDP-83_Blu-RayPlayer.html


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

Im waiting on the BDP-CX960 Sony Mega Blu-Ray changer....to drop to $500.00.
Its already $624.00 at Amazon,and contiues to drop.


----------



## AZsatTech (Oct 14, 2009)

Ive been told the Sharp is the one to go with for the money. I have also seen a lot of Sony units in customers homes.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

AZsatTech said:


> Ive been told the Sharp is the one to go with for the money. I have also seen a lot of Sony units in customers homes.


I've tried a bunch of them and, as I did with VCRs, settled on the Sonys. Easy to use, upscales beautifully and is a pleasure to use. And for $179 at Costco, hard to beat for the price.

Rich


----------



## hvyres (Oct 25, 2006)

i just got the samaung 1590 ...great machine


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

shedberg said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a player that does netflix streaming? I have heard both good and bad about the samsungs.


Just FYI, but the PS3 is going to be adding Netflix capability in the near future via a disc and then sometime next year via a software update.

- Merg


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The Merg said:


> Just FYI, but the PS3 is going to be adding Netflix capability in the near future via a disc and then sometime next year via a software update.
> 
> - Merg


As will the Wii....

But at the lower dedicated player prices....I wonder if the PS3 has all that much life in it left, except for the gamers, of course...


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> As will the Wii....
> 
> But at the lower dedicated player prices....I wonder if the PS3 has all that much life in it left, except for the gamers, of course...


Lets see....

Built-in WiFi - check.
Built-in Blu-ray - check.
Built-in Gaming - check.
Easily upgraded (for firmware) when necessary - check. (Something that at least one player I recently purchased and reviewed - Vizio's VBR100 makes more complicated than it should doesn't do so easily).
Cost in line with competing products - check.

Seriously, a PS3 is $299 (at the time I type this). Competing products (such as, say the LG BD390) are in the same general price range (approx. $260 - $270 discounted as I type this). Sony's own 'standalone' player that includes WiFi runs approx. $240 - $260 (as I type this). Even adding in the cost of the remote (which is frustratingly Bluetooth only) for the PS3 at $29 + tax (retail pricing) leaves the price difference less than most reasonable folks would cry about.

Me thinks the death of the PS3 is being called just a bit too early.

Not that the pricing can't use more cutting, not that Sony shouldn't put out a remote that works Bluetooth (for the PS3's Blu-ray player aspect) and IR (so it would be a universal remote), and not that there aren't a lot of other alternatives available if you don't mind going with wired network access or just skip network access period, but with those solutions you are knowingly (hopefully you'd know it) giving something up.

I'm glad to see the pricing pressure on Sony, and hope to see more price drops on the PS3, but I'd still give it it's due as one of the absolute best Blu-ray players and media players that is available. Though Sony's Netflix solution for the PS3 will be a bit of a p-i-t-a, it'll still work for that, and it still does a lot more very well, so again, I think it's way too early to hint at the death of the PS3 as a media player of any sort.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I got an LG 370 for $149 this week & it's an awesome unit. It's very fast & Netflix streaming PQ is excellent.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I got an LG 370 for $149 this week & it's an awesome unit. It's very fast & Netflix streaming PQ is excellent.


I got totally lost watching _*Dollhouse*_ this season and had to stop and order the season one DVDs from NetFlix. I also ordered a Roku box that is supposed to arrive today. I'll get back to everyone with details on that.

What I have found out is that NetFlix only streams 720p. After watching the first DVD of *Dollhouse* on my upscaling Sony BD player, I can't imagine how the PQ of the Roku could compare to the 1080/60p upscaled picture of the Sony BD player.

But, I only have one 1080p TV and will give the Roku a chance on my other 720p plasmas. Sony just came out with a BD player that streams NetFlix, but disconnecting a BD player and lugging it to another room and reconnecting it seems like a lot of work. And 720p looks so shabby on my 1080p plasma, compared to 1080i or 1080/60p.

I really hope the Roku works well on the 720p TVs, but being the pessimist that I am, I'm kinda sorry I bought the thing. Only cost $99 with free shipping (that's taking forever). Well, I should know this afternoon whether it was worth it or not. I'll get back on this thread with the info.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bdowell said:


> Lets see....
> 
> Built-in WiFi - check.
> Built-in Blu-ray - check.
> ...


With dedicated Blu ray players sub-$200 regularly as of this year end...there is still a real price gap. But the PS3 also is beginning to show signs of its age, in terms of support for some of the more recent codecs and other Blu Ray attributes.

Its not a criticism...PS3 has served itself well....but rumors of a PS4 have surfaced some time ago, and may be the next bi-funtional solution in the Sony stable.

Most of the folks I know prefer a dedicated Blu Ray player, but there is clearly a solid marekt as well for those who want the versatility of gaming and viewing HD movies.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> With dedicated Blu ray players sub-$200 regularly as of this year end...there is still a real price gap. But the PS3 also is beginning to show signs of its age, in terms of support for some of the more recent codecs and other Blu Ray attributes.
> 
> Its not a criticism...PS3 has served itself well....but rumors of a PS4 have surfaced some time ago, and may be the next bi-funtional solution in the Sony stable.
> 
> Most of the folks I know prefer a dedicated Blu Ray player, but there is clearly a solid marekt as well for those who want the versatility of gaming and viewing HD movies.


Does the PS3 upscale standard DVDs to 1080/60p?

Rich


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> With dedicated Blu ray players sub-$200 regularly as of this year end...there is still a real price gap. But the PS3 also is beginning to show signs of its age, in terms of support for some of the more recent codecs and other Blu Ray attributes.
> 
> Its not a criticism...PS3 has served itself well....*but rumors of a PS4 have surfaced some time ago, and may be the next bi-funtional solution in the Sony stable.*
> 
> Most of the folks I know prefer a dedicated Blu Ray player, but there is clearly a solid marekt as well for those who want the versatility of gaming and viewing HD movies.


You're getting way ahead of yourself in the dreaming realm if you expect Sony has a replacement/next-gen of a Playstation box out over the next 3 years (at the earliest). Sony is *notorious* for wringing very long periods of 'life span' out of their Playstation boxes. Look at the PS2 (which is 'still going strong' on many fronts). It's only been in the last year, give or take, that the software development for it has virtually dried up. "In the know" (industry reporters) folks that I converse with frequently have said multiple times that Sony expects to get several more years out of the PS3 line and I expect the same. They've not yet really begun to make back their money on the development that went into it.

They can also continue to use economy of scales on it, keep tweaking down the size of the box, replace the bigger more power hungry chips with smaller ones that are equally as powerful, etc.

The codec issue you toss out is completely bogus. That is precisely the sort of issue that is easily fixed with new firmware *if Sony chooses to support it* (which depends entirely upon consumer demand), and Sony has repeatedly added functionality to the box via firmware.

That's one of the biggest advantages to that box/series. It has more than enough memory, more than enough disc space, has wired and wireless networking in it already, has the BD drive already, etc. Adding new firmware to enable new functionality is basically a download of new code that is then run on the CPU in the box. A CPU that, when the BD player is used, sits idly by (for the most part) while the GPU type unit does the work.

So again, it's way too early to think Sony is ready to toss in the towel on their current flagship product.

Now, Microsoft, on the other hand, and the Xbox 360, well then you might be aiming at the right target :lol: :grin: (Not that I have much inside info there, just the history of Microsoft product life cycles and the fact that they tend to renew their product lines more frequently than Sony does. It's been rumored for a while that they have development of their next product well under way, though there's no real firm info on that since they, like Sony, are so tight lipped so they don't cannibalize their own sales of the current equipment.)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bdowell said:


> You're getting way ahead of yourself in the dreaming realm if you expect Sony has a replacement/next-gen of a Playstation box out over the next 3 years (at the earliest). Sony is *notorious* for wringing very long periods of 'life span' out of their Playstation boxes.


I guess that all depends on who you ask...

http://www.ps4playstation4.com/ps4-release-date-countdown-begins

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-10293805-17.html

Fact is that the clock on developing the PS4 started the day the PS3 came out...

More important....as dedicated Blu Ray players continue to drop in price, and also add capabilities that cannot be supported in PS3 based on its hardware limitations, the PS4 will see a decline in sales (which is to be expected).


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

rich584 said:


> Does the PS3 upscale standard DVDs to 1080/60p?
> 
> Rich


Yes absolutely it does...My PS3 is actually the center of my home entertainment center for everything I don't watch on D*. And until about 6-8 months ago or so, was considered one of the best and fastest BD players on the market.

I have an older unit, it also has SACD playback over HDMI, something my Denon wont do


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Just to clarify.....I beleive the PS3 has been a solid product for Sony so far, and has clearly met or exceeded their success expectations.

My point earlier was just that they begin "next generation" design and development work *years* before it is publically available.

So its likely there is a PS4 in some form on a workbench or desktop someplace right now, undergoing experitmentation, testing, or other activity.

The public will likely not see it until 2012 or beyond, based on the various speculation out there.

During these next few years (and months for that matter), other dedicated Blu Ray players will continue dropping in price, prompting their increased adoption.

That's not to say the PS3 is ready to retire, rather, price will migrate users towards dedicated units if movie watching is a prime need, as opposed to gamer/movie watchers combined.

So its no knock on the PS3 itself, just market dynamics based on pricing. I suspect that is why they introduced a downsized PS3 version $100 cheaper....to lessent he gap.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> My point earlier was just that they begin "next generation" design and development work *years* before it is publically available.


Why can't D* follow this business model? I've been buying Sony products for a long time and the only problem I've had was with the mechanical aspects of some of their VCRs. Why can't the testing for the HRs be more along these lines than constantly rushing out NRs to pacify a small number of their customers?

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> Why can't D* follow this business model? I've been buying Sony products for a long time and the only problem I've had was with the mechanical aspects of some of their VCRs. Why can't the testing for the HRs be more along these lines than constantly rushing out NRs to pacify a small number of their customers?
> 
> Rich


Why would you not think they do?

Just because we don't see these units publically at a certain time, doesn't mean they don't exist years earlier.

One example - SWM technology was being field tested years ago, but only publically known and available much more recently.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I got totally lost watching _*Dollhouse*_ this season and had to stop and order the season one DVDs from NetFlix. I also ordered a Roku box that is supposed to arrive today. I'll get back to everyone with details on that.
> 
> What I have found out is that NetFlix only streams 720p. After watching the first DVD of *Dollhouse* on my upscaling Sony BD player, I can't imagine how the PQ of the Roku could compare to the 1080/60p upscaled picture of the Sony BD player.
> 
> ...


Finally got the Roku, and it's a keeper. Want more info? PM me.

Rich


----------

